# 3 Goldens on CL in Pittsburgh: puppy, middle age, older



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone in the area looking for a new playmate?
What is happening to the goldens in Pittsburgh. Very disappointed in my area.:doh:
I have contacted them all with local rescue information.

Free 7 year old intact male:
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1763067081.html

2.5 year old female:
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1762659990.html

8 month female:
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1761269628.html


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great. A bunch of intact dogs, some with papers, free to a good puppy mill, I mean, home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Great. A bunch of intact dogs, some with papers, free to a good puppy mill, I mean, home.


My thoughts exactly. It is infuriating. I hope that they do the right thing and contact rescue.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Our new girl Brie is from Craigs list. We hit the jackpot and lucked out. She is a great dog. Spayed, utd on all shots, housebroke, crate trained and minds pretty well. I also called about another Golden on Craigs list that was intact. Both owners of these dogs told me that a rescue had contacted them and was willing to take them and re home them. This is good if it is a legitimate rescue and I warned them to beware. We have an older couple her in New York that have been buying puppies and dogs and reselling them for more money. I have noticed alot of the the dogs that end up for re homing are about the same age...the teenager stage, most people cannot cope with this and just plain give up. It is a shame. Yes even though Brie is a very nice dog, John and I are still working through her rough edges. She is a good dog and has the potential to be a great dog. We are starting obedience class on June 15. Her owner gave her up because she is moving and will be living with her Dad in Florida until she gets settled. He already has a dog, she has another dog that is older. She felt that Brie would do well with someone that has another dog and is home to give her the attention she is used to getting. She checked us out very thoroughly before she would let us have Brie, so I know this was not a "I do not want her anymore".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MILLESMOM-your girl Brie is absolutely beautiful, you did hit the Jackpot when you found her. Not only because she is beautiful, but because she was well cared for by her previous owners-current on shots, spayed, and healthy. I'm sure she was very much loved and cared enough about her to make sure she went to a very good home with you.


I help CFGRR with Intakes-I always contact people who have Goldens listed on Craigslist or a local yard sale website. I *rarely* hear back from the person especially if they are asking for a rehoming fee. If I do get a reply, it is usually negative or rude-most people say they want the dog to go to a good home, not a rescue or shelter. I try to explain to them what CFGRR is and does-very few people are willing to surrender their dog to a rescue especially if they want a fee. It's sad to think so many people are more concerned about the money than making sure their dog goes to a good home, but I know the economy has a lot to do with this. Rescue groups can not buy dogs from people-it is against the by laws of the non profit. 

CFGRR is one of the few Golden Rescues that does not request a donation when we accept an Owner surrender into Rescue either, nor do we require that the dog be fully vetted. Most of the dogs we take in are not current on shots, spayed/ neutered, and a lot of them either have health issues which are treated or they are HW+ and treatment is given before they become available for adoption.

We would like to take in Goldens that are listed by people so we can be sure the dogs are fully vetted and placed into an approved home, but it doesn't always work out this way. We can only hope they go to good homes like yours.


----------

